# Gas Tank placement



## gator1gear (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a jet boat conversion that I'd like to make a few changes to. The fuel tank is really far forward, and I'm thinking about moving it to the rear of the boat, along with the trolling motor battery. The tank is a 12 gallon tank. I love the fact that its a stick steer boat, but at 200 and 2many pounds with a 12 gal tank all in the front, it seems uh...front heavy :LOL2: Anybody out there running a setup like I'm thinking of switching to? Oh yeah, almost forgot, it's a 1748 Alumacraft Conversion.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 22, 2018)

I would simulate your tank/battery location chg before making t permanent.

You could take the battery out, run with very little gas, put some weight in the rear to see how it performs.


----------



## archery68 (Oct 27, 2018)

I run a 1852 blazer ss with a merc four stroke. Have a 9 gallon gas tank and starter battery in very rear of boat with deck lids over both. I have two seats in the rear with live wells under the seats. In spring is only time I use live wells for live wells. Rest of time they are dry storage. I weigh over 200 pounds and the four strokes are heavy so there is a bunch of weight back there and it runs great. Gets on plane quick. I have my trolling motor battery up front under deck extension. This is common setup in southern Missouri. I can’t have another big guy sit all the way in the back beside me when running, to much weight. Takes longer to get on plane. I agree, mess with it some, moving stuff around to see where it runs best before you change it forever. When I have my entire family and all of our crap in the boat for a summer trip I have distribute the weight. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 28, 2018)

I did the opposite. I moved my center console forward and put the battery under the console to get the weight up front to help balance it and counteract porpoising. If you have too much weight in the back it will squat more on takeoff and need more water to get going. My boat is a jet tunnel hull so it does lose some buoyancy in the back which is another reason I wanted to move the weight forward. Definitely try out adding some weight to the back to make sure you don't mess up the balance before you do anything permanent.


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 29, 2018)

I would try it with the fuel tank in the rear and keep the battery up front. Should keep the weight distributed fairly well and you can move the battery later if you need more in the back. With everything up front you are probably plowing a lot of water.


----------



## gator1gear (Oct 29, 2018)

dhoganjr said:


> I would try it with the fuel tank in the rear and keep the battery up front. Should keep the weight distributed fairly well and you can move the battery later if you need more in the back. With everything up front you are probably plowing a lot of water.



It does seem to plow. The boat runs good, I guess it just seems like it would be better with a little more weight in the rear. Here's a video of the boat running as is. Thanks for the advice guys!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTTArlS1F54


----------

